# Cleveland Cavaliers @ Phoenix Suns



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* Cleveland Cavaliers* *(20-13) *​
*PG * *E. Snow * - *SG* *D. Jones* -* SF* *L. James* - *PF* *D. Gooden* - *C* *Z. lgauskas*

*
Cavs Individual Stats* 




 * @*














*Phoenix Suns** (23-12)*


*PG * *S. Nash* - *SG* *R. Bell* -* SF* *S. Marion* - *PF* *B. Diaw* - *C* *K. Thomas*

*Suns Individual Stats*​


*Jan 14th - 9PM ET/7PM PT - U.S. Airways Center - Phoenix, AZ​ *






* Suns Team Stats* 

*Pts Reb Ast * 
*Phoenix* - *105.1 43.7 27.3 * 
*Opponents*- *98.3 46.8 16.8 
*
*Statistical Leaders*
*Scoring* *S. Marion 20.7* 
* Rebounds* *S. Marion 12.0* 
*Assists * *S. Nash 11.2 * 
*FG%* *S. Marion 51.5 * 
*FT%* *S.Nash 93.7 * 
*3PT% * *J. Jones  39.7* 
*Blocks* *S. Marion 1.9 * 
*Steals* *S. Marion 1.8 * 







*Cavs Team Stats  * 

* Pts Reb Ast * 
* Cavs* *99.8 42.0 19.0 * 
* Opponents* *95.8 38.8 20.7 *

*Statistical Leaders*
*Scoring** L. James 30.7 * 
*Rebounds* *D. Gooden* *8.8 * 
* Assists * *L. James 5.9 * 
*FG%* *D. Gooden 53.2 * 
* FT%* *Z. Ilgauskas * *84.9*
*3PT%* *L. Hughes 38.5 * 
*Blocks* *Z. Ilgauskas 1.8 * 
*Steals* *L. James  1.7*​


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Umm... our starting line-up is wrong O.O Didn't you know Amare will be playing with his suit and fancy shoes?

Anyways, if this game doesn't go to 3 OT we'll win.

lol, I'm sorry. I just don't feel like giving the real keys to winning this game. Then again, I just woke up from bed, so go figure.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

LeBron is going to score against Marion.


But as long as the Suns contain everyone else they should win this.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Lebron can score... I don't think he can be stopped. We just need to outscore them and shut down other players. 

We should be able to take this game. Cavs is not very strong on the road.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

SunsFan57 said:


> LeBron is going to score against Marion.
> 
> 
> But as long as the Suns contain everyone else they should win this.



Lol, I have to quote myself.


The Suns did exactly what I said they needed to.

They let LeBron and Z try and beat them and contained everyone else.


Nash had 20pts 15assist 3rebs 1stl*0-TOs* 


Marion had some sweet dunks.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

EXACTLY what I predicted. Lebron had this game and we took the WIN.  

Lebron is almost unstoppable... lol 

Oh well, basketball is a 5-men game. I didn't watch the game but judging from the boxscore, looks like Nash, Bell, Marion and House had a great game. 

I thought Bell couldn't shoot??? He's been very on fire recently....ever since that Heat's game! lol House finally got out of his slump. Marion, as usual. 

How was Barbosa? 

Diaw had a great game stats wise but how come he only played 32mins? Some said he didn't play much in the 4th quarter? Was he in foul trouble or we were doing fine? 

James Jones only played 10mins... the result of having Barbosa back I guess. I do like James Jones. He did great against Spurs but we need to let Barbosa get into the game-mind first.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Great game and great win, but OH MY GOD the Jefferson Garage was a nightmare not of this earth!

They also had a motocross event at Chase and a car show at the Civic Center tonight. In accordance with that, they closed three of the four streets surrounding the garage after we had gotten in for the game. And naturally the Phoenix PD nor the Suns Organization had the courtesy of letting us know they were going to do this. I swear to God every car was gridlocked for 1/2 an hour in the garage after the game. I thought we were going to spend the night in that stupid thing.

Had to get that rant off my chest. Again, good win.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

jibikao said:


> EXACTLY what I predicted. Lebron had this game and we took the WIN.
> 
> Lebron is almost unstoppable... lol
> 
> ...


Barbosa is still as fast as he was.

And Diaw didn't play that much in the 4th because Lb/James took most of the minutes in the 4th.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

55% shooting AND only 4 TO's = a win


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Guess my prediction was right too haha... The game didn't go to 3 OT, so we won lol...

On a serious note, the low amount of turnovers was awesome, and Eddie came up big when it counted again.

Nice win... GO SUNS!!!


----------

